# Bass Tournaments



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone know of any bass circuits or clubs that allows full size bass boats. I have a 17 foot javelin that I love to fish out of but its getting harder and harder to find a league that allows big motors. Any feed back would be great! Hopefully everyone is tearing them up!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Ryan Kunkel said:


> Anyone know of any bass circuits or clubs that allows full size bass boats. I have a 17 foot javelin that I love to fish out of but its gettings around here harder and harder to find a league that allows big motors. Any feed back would be great! Hopefully everyone is tearing them up!


here
Well, 17 ft is a small boat. All tournaments around here allow big boats.I have a 250 hp, never had any problems. check out dobass web site. You will find a lot of info there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

What are do you live in Ryan? We have many different divisions to choose from in Ohio. I am sure that there is one in your area. Please visit our website for complete details. www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

I live in troy but I don't mind traveling. Another way to get out of the house and keep my line wet haha


----------

